# How high to hang 4x24 watt t5s over 30" long x 20" tall tank?



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

I've got a nove extreme fixture with individual reflectors. It's 24 inches long but didn't know if I could hang it over a tank 30 inches long and 8 inches wide, and how high should it be to avoid shadows? I'm thinking of having a tank of these dimensions made and don't want to upgrade my lighting. 

What kind of plants would I be able to grow? I'd like to grow HC and eriocaulon if possible.

Would it be better to stick with a 60-p? I just added six inches to the dimensions of the 60-p in order to keep the ratio but would like a wider tank that's 18" wide. I also considered a 24x18x18 tank.

Thanks,

Clint


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

The light fixture (w/ T5HO bulbs) you have will give you very high light (4 bulbs on) even over a 30" long aquarium... I guess you should hang it at least about 6" high to cover the tank's area... 

Plant-wise, you can grow almost everything under this light in conjunction with pressurized CO2 and good fertilization...

I can't suggest/comment about ADA tanks because I don't have rimless tanks but would love to have one (hopefully!)


----------

